# Need Info On '55 Or 6 Flying Star



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 5, 2016)

I just picked this up.  It doesn't have correct grips (bars?) or rack.
I thought the '55/'56 Flying Stars weren't cantilever framed bikes?
Was non-canti just on the 2 speeds?

I might part this out.  Not sure yet?
Thanks,
jd


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2016)

I'd guess first, it's a Spitfire or other canti model that got a replacement guard a looong time ago. Second, it was beer thirty at the factory, and they just slapped that guard on!


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 5, 2016)

Makes sense...
The rack doesn't look like a Schwinn rack from the time period, but it's 
marked Spitfire.  Rack looks European.  I'm not sure what I want to do at 
this point?  I doubt the parts are worth much and the bike is worth even less,
considering the mix.


----------



## spoker (May 5, 2016)

is someone missing a lawn ornament?


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 5, 2016)

Very funny AJ...
Don't suppose you'd be interested?
jd


----------



## spoker (May 5, 2016)

im overstocked but thanks for the offer,sales been good but i need about 15 more gone


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2016)

Sure looks like it could be a 1957 Flying Star missing the bendix two speed. Any chance the SN is late 1956 or a 57 number?


----------



## spoker (May 5, 2016)

a 57 spitfireflying star would be my guess as well,almost looks like the makes for the 2 speed cable are there although faint


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 6, 2016)

Good one.  After I recondition it, I'll post it as a "Spit Firefly Star."
I'll check date code when I start to pull it apart.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 16, 2016)

AJ,
Frank said he saw a picture of one cantilevered from '58 with this seat.  
Serial number is J8XXXXXX
I think I have a last of 1st generation Flying Star, all original...
No '58 catalogs out there, but there is a couple of pics from the catalog
and the Hornet that year had same seat.  If I finish it this week, I'll bring it to 
Blaine.  Are you going?
jd


----------



## Jeff54 (May 16, 2016)

It does look like it's had cable brackets on lower drop bar for manual 2 speed and I found this too: From 1957:


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 16, 2016)

No bracket, but there aren't any '58 catalogs to go by?


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

LIFE OF SCHWINN said:


> No bracket, but there aren't any '58 catalogs to go by?




In 57 the Flying Star's frame went to a cantilever and 58 was the last year for that model.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 16, 2016)

Yep,
and it was reintroduced with dual straight bars in '61 I believe?
I'm pretty sure this is original, but I'd like to see another example
to be sure.  I'll post another pic when I'm finished with it.


----------



## spoker (May 16, 2016)

ill be up north but i might come back early to go to the pioneer show


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (May 17, 2016)

Here it is reconditioned...
All original except repop bars and grips.
Although previous owner did some t/u,
I decided to leave it in survivor condition
(just cleaned and re-greased).


----------

